

Ask HN: what do you think of our startup's preview video? - jonathandeamer
http://vimeo.com/6980132

======
replicatorblog
Very nice, but I would change 3 things:

1\. Get it down to 30s. There is a lot of fluff that could be tightened up.
25s too long as is, cut the length of the confetti explosion, the long shot on
the cat, etc..

2\. Show off more of the interactivity. If I'm going to pay $2 for a virtual
good outside of a game it needs to have some staying power. Show it off.

3\. I'd add faces or something to show that the iPods are owned by 2 different
people. It is pretty clear, but I was just watching in a small window with
partial attention and I could see someone being confused.

